# FP1....well?



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

I see the threads where people don't want to install the new update and also want to stop the notifications, but anybody out there install the update? If so, is it worth it?

Just curious.

Chief


----------



## kraytex (Mar 31, 2012)

It contains Verizon Remote Diagnostics.

The description of the VDT on the Verizon website reads:


> When a customer calls into Verizon Wireless customer care, this solution, with the customer's permission, allows support personnel to remotely view the user's device for device training, application demonstrations and troubleshooting.


I will not install any application that allows a third party to take control over my phone.Sure, Verizon claims that they will only use it upon user permission, but [tin foil hat] that doesn't mean an employee there won't misuse it or the government demands to take control over my phone to spy on me.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, it also stated that there was UI upgrades...was wondering what it was like.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Well, it also stated that there was UI upgrades...was wondering what it was like.


New lockscreen. Also the whole phone is really smooth and snappy stock. Once we get a custom kernel and ROMs it will really fly like it was designed to.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

kraytex said:


> It contains Verizon Remote Diagnostics.
> 
> The description of the VDT on the Verizon website reads:
> 
> I will not install any application that allows a third party to take control over my phone.Sure, Verizon claims that they will only use it upon user permission, but [tin foil hat] that doesn't mean an employee there won't misuse it or the government demands to take control over my phone to spy on me.


Google could probably do something similar already anyway,so...


----------



## Deafptl4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> I see the threads where people don't want to install the new update and also want to stop the notifications, but anybody out there install the update? If so, is it worth it?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Chief


 my opinion you be stupid not taking the OTA. I hated this phone for its awful laginess and freezing up. I almost threw it against the wall several times. My Fascinate was way better. Now with the OTA it is a speed demon and making me love this phone for a change. I am loving everything on it. I just rooted the stock build. Good enough for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Deafptl4ever said:


> my opinion you be stupid not taking the OTA. I hated this phone for its awful laginess and freezing up. I almost threw it against the wall several times. My Fascinate was way better. Now with the OTA it is a speed demon and making me love this phone for a change. I am loving everything on it. I just rooted the stock build. Good enough for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Have tried TweekStock? My Charge, before I gave it to my wife, has TweekStock 1.4 on it and it's fast as hell...never lags, never locks up...it's great.


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Have tried TweekStock? My Charge, before I gave it to my wife, has TweekStock 1.4 on it and it's fast as hell...never lags, never locks up...it's great.


+1

Tweakstock is the smoothest rom I've ever run

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

kraytex said:


> It contains Verizon Remote Diagnostics.
> 
> The description of the VDT on the Verizon website reads:
> 
> I will not install any application that allows a third party to take control over my phone.Sure, Verizon claims that they will only use it upon user permission, but [tin foil hat] that doesn't mean an employee there won't misuse it or the government demands to take control over my phone to spy on me.


It requires you to enter a 4 digit code before they can connect - meaning if you don't, they can't.


----------



## chadness (Jun 29, 2011)

It also said it helps with static on the calls. It would be nice not to have my phone decide to scream in my ear.


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

How's the GPS lock delay compared to EP4D's?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> How's the GPS lock delay compared to EP4D's?


Very very good. >5 seconds for me outside, still nothing inside.


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you meant it's less than 5 seconds, which is a vast improvement compared to the previous updates which is around 20-30 seconds....


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> I hope you meant it's less than 5 seconds, which is a vast improvement compared to the previous updates which is around 20-30 seconds....


Yes less than 5 seconds. No matter how good I am at math I still confuse myself on those signs


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay so my question is, did they alter the software so theres no more free wifi tethering?



JihadSquad said:


> Yes less than 5 seconds. No matter how good I am at math I still confuse myself on those signs


LoL. You had it right.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Bassaholic333 said:


> Okay so my question is, did they alter the software so theres no more free wifi tethering?
> 
> LoL. You had it right.


Wifi tether pre 12 (the best one) still works.


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

@Squad. Last night I odined stock EP4D, got FP1 OTA, then flashed the deodexed debloated FP1. Simply awesomely fast rom, btw. On my morning drive, I tried to lock in the GPS, drove about 10 minutes and kept hitting the retry, before I gave up. No luck. It never did lock onto the GPS and we got clear blue sky, too. Un-f'ing-believable! Anybody else got the same issue?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> @Squad. Last night I odined stock EP4D, got FP1 OTA, then flashed the deodexed debloated FP1. Simply awesomely fast rom, btw. On my morning drive, I tried to lock in the GPS, drove about 10 minutes and kept hitting the retry, before I gave up. No luck. It never did lock onto the GPS and we got clear blue sky, too. Un-f'ing-believable! Anybody else got the same issue?


Hmm, i am running debloated fp1 too and my GPS runs better than ever. I had horrible performance before, though. What was yours like on ep4?

Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## Tueyjr (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll chime in with my .02. I was on TS with PBJ and loved it. Decided to flash FP1 and now I can't wait for a TS version of this. The ROM is pretty damn smooth. I burn through batteries and this seems to give me a little more life than other setups I've tried. I feel it uses less battery when in standby.

The response when clicking the dialer or app drawer seem to be quicker, and switching between tasks is better than before.

The gps, for me anyway, has been shit. It took a minute or so to acquire a signal in maps, then when I clicked on navigate it had to reacquire the signal for another minute. I'll throw fasterfix back on and see if that helps.

I do like the ui improvements and theming they did. The new lock screen is pretty sweet.

Anyway, I'll report anything else I see as I go.

Sent from my Droid Charge 2E


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Fixed the GPS problem. I flashed eclipse 2.0 build 3 this morning and the GPS didn't work. I had about 10 sats for a couple minutes but no fix. I flashed a custom gps.conf file i found on my SD card (no idea what it contained) and rebooted and got back to my <5sec locks. I think nitro broke the gps in this build.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm running build 3 with no modifications and am getting nearly instantaneous GPS locks.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I'm running build 3 with no modifications and am getting nearly instantaneous GPS locks.


Hmm I don't know then. I just had consistently 10 sats on GPS Status but no lock.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Hmm I don't know then. I just had consistently 10 sats on GPS Status but no lock.


2.0 final is out now, and he lists GPS config tweaks in the release notes, so possibly he fixed something in it.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> 2.0 final is out now, and he lists GPS config tweaks in the release notes, so possibly he fixed something in it.


Yes my GPS is working faster than ever on 2.0


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm running 2.0 and my GPS is fine.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

I gotta say the radios really rape and pillage the battery with FP1. I hope we get a custom kernel s00n.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Im currently working on an fp1 rom now. Ive disabled verizon connection and rooted it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> 2.0 final is out now, and he lists GPS config tweaks in the release notes, so possibly he fixed something in it.


His 2.0 final ROM rocks. It fixed the GPS problem I had when running on rooted stock FP1. The GPS now locks on between 5-10 seconds. : thumbsup:


----------



## mzchelle (Aug 26, 2011)

mzchelle said:


> His 2.0 final ROM rocks. It fixed the GPS problem I had when running on rooted stock FP1. The GPS now locks on between 5-10 seconds. : thumbsup:


That being said, I'm not certain whether or not I'd done something wrong converting it from custom EP4D to rooted FP1 stock, initially. All I know is the GPS is locking much faster now. Thank you for all the help! You guys are awesome!


----------



## asoccerplayer99 (Sep 12, 2011)

Time for my FP1 report. I'm running Eclipse 2.0 and these new radios and kernel are destroying my battery life, and the new radio especially is causing a TON of static during calls. The static pops were gone with EP4D, and now are back with FP1. Is it possible to run my phone on the EP4D radios and still keep the FP1 kernel?

Also, I cannnnttt waitttttt for the next PBJ (if it's even in the works, idk)


----------

